# motiv bike replacement parts



## gundamzaku (Oct 12, 2009)

i am a noob, and i have a noob question
i bought a Motiv Vortex costco bike for college commuting which was fine. now i'm starting mountain biking on local trails, probably mostly dirt and soil, and some part of the fire road consists of rocks up to the size of a human fist. and currently i'm trying to wait for the 09 epic comp price to go down. but meanwhile, i would love to replace the vbrakes to avid bb7 which the Motiv does have mounts for disc brakes. however, i would need to replace the wheels with 6bolt hubs like those on the alex dm24. so a set of 08 bb7, speed dial 7 levers, and the alex dm24 wheelset will cost me about 300 dollars.

question 1
should i just wait till i buy the epic comp to be able to ride a bit faster with better brakes which gives me more confidence going downhill?

question 2
the Motiv has 7 gears in the rear, and most hubs on the wheels are made for 8/9 gears, what can i do to solve this problem? spacers?

any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!!
eugene


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

gundamzaku said:


> i am a noob, and i have a noob question
> i bought a Motiv Vortex costco bike for college commuting which was fine. now i'm starting mountain biking on local trails, probably mostly dirt and soil, and some part of the fire road consists of rocks up to the size of a human fist. and currently i'm trying to wait for the 09 epic comp price to go down. but meanwhile, i would love to replace the vbrakes to avid bb7 which the Motiv does have mounts for disc brakes. however, i would need to replace the wheels with 6bolt hubs like those on the alex dm24. so a set of 08 bb7, speed dial 7 levers, and the alex dm24 wheelset will cost me about 300 dollars.
> 
> question 1
> ...


I would wait, Disc brakes are not going to give your a giant performance boost especially if you dont ride in wet conditions.

Yes you would need a spacer to make your old Cassette Work.

I am wondering what you want to spend. You say you want a Epic Comp? Is that a Specialized Epic Comp? Thats a 3300 dollar bike, that one heck of a jump from Costco to top of the line. Not to sway you either way but have you looked at less expensive bikes with disc brakes that you can afford now?


----------



## Jwiffle (Jan 26, 2004)

I agree with Vtolds. Don't put all that money into the Motiv, it's just not worth it. Also, is the 7 speed set up a cassette or a freewheel? If it's a freewheel, and it likely is, you will have a hard time finding a wheel with disc brake capabilities.

Continue saving up for the nice bike, meanwhile ride this one the way it is.


----------



## elake (Jun 24, 2006)

The new wheels and new brakes will cost way more than the entire bike. Save your money and put it towards a new bike.


----------



## gundamzaku (Oct 12, 2009)

thx for the response, i guess the main reason for the switch to disc is to give myself more confidence going downhill, along with more riding experience of course. i believe i'll need a whole new braking system, as well as a new wheelset...total to about 3 bills.

the specialized epic comp is priced at 2099.99 for a 2009 model at my local bike store, which i could get now, but just not quite sure about mountain biking in general whether i would stick with this hobby yet. i just bought an 09 specialized tarmac comp because i know i'll be into road riding for sure. i just want to be sure i have the same dedication to mountain biking, which i do right now, to invest 2g on a bike.

so i was just wondering if i should spend 300 bux on a bike that only costed me 350 bux from costco, but thank you for your suggestion about the spacer solution.
eugene


----------



## gundamzaku (Oct 12, 2009)

thx people for the unanimous consensus to save my money and just ride it as is till i'm ready to buy a decent bike. i have test rode the epic and just loved it, tho only on the road, but it just feels good. i'm gonna keep riding the motiv till the wheels fall off or till i gain much more experience with mtnbiking, then i'll buy that epic. thx again, for all your responses!!!


----------

